# Votre nom en language Jedi !!!



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

ça se passe   ici :   http://www.xach.com/misc/jedi.html



Faites pas gafffe pour la planette, c'est bisard...

Mon nom c'est :



MARCH MOBEU


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2005)

déjà bu sur le bar ... il y a deux ans


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Argh....


----------



## Spyro (13 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> déjà bu sur le bar ... il y a deux ans


Prouve le


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

You are LECCO NIIXE of the planet Alcool!


----------



## illya Milapine (13 Mai 2005)

I'm LACCH MATRO of the planet Beer !

So Respect me now !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

Hi, men ! I'm PEDPA BACRé, from the planet Aspirine, in Upsa system !


----------



## abeerzen (13 Mai 2005)

be careful men, gouvi almar from cycladol is here now ! zioooou, voummmm, voum (et ca c'est mon sabre laser)


----------



## Sloughi (13 Mai 2005)

mon nom est McSuck of the planet Lame


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2005)

Obiwan Kenoby


----------



## mog (13 Mai 2005)

This is Mulli Chgra on the planet Voltaren!


----------



## illya Milapine (13 Mai 2005)

ï?¿?|Åª???|??????|¢\¿         !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(A votre Santé en kryptonien)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Obiwan Kenoby



A mon avis, ça doit plutôt être MOQSU xxLAU de la planète Picon !


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> de la planète Picon !


Tu veux dire de la planète p'tit con :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire de la planète p'tit con :rateau:



Nan nan, Picon ! Il est peut-être vrai qu'on pourrait appliquer des noms d'oiseaux à SM, mais p'tit con, là, non, vraiment pas, il peut être tout sauf p'tit et sauf con. Pis Picon, lui, il sait ce que c'est !


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan, Picon ! Il est peut-être vrai qu'on pourrait appliquer des noms d'oiseaux à SM, mais p'tit con, là, non, vraiment pas, il peut être tout sauf p'tit et sauf con. Pis Picon, lui, il sait ce que c'est !


Si vous le dîtes m'sieur. Enfin rubicon ça lui irait pas mal non plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Si vous le dîtes m'sieur. Enfin rubicon ça lui irait pas mal non plus



Sans doute, c'est déjà mieux, mais ch'suis presque sur qu'il préfère Picon (voire absynthe)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2005)

You are BARPA FLAJA of the planet rohypnol ... ben voyons :mouais: J'ai toujours eu beaucoup de chance


----------



## TheraBylerm (14 Mai 2005)

I'm BYLTH LOPOR of the planet gintonik!

Ben voyons...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

20/20 :d:d:d:d


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2005)

Ah ben moi c'est MISJE DENIC of the planet ketalar...

J'aime bien


----------



## jahrom (14 Mai 2005)

You are VANJE DOPAR of the planet extasy...

:mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Mai 2005)

je suis MACJO BAVIE

mac jo!! predestiné!! lol


----------



## sofiping (15 Mai 2005)

PINSO LELE of the planet ANIM  :mouais:  :mouais: et pis quoi encore  :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (15 Mai 2005)

Gaupie Lenan, of the Planet curly....; ça pue ça nan?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mai 2005)

Le premier qui écoppera de "You are MAURICE DUGLAND of the planet BRANLO" ; faudra pas qu'il s'étonne trop


----------



## House M.D. (15 Mai 2005)

Narna Nahin of the planete Coke


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui écoppera de "You are MAURICE DUGLAND of the planet BRANLO" ; faudra pas qu'il s'étonne trop


----------



## toys (16 Mai 2005)

MACTO NECLI of the planet coke!


a cola bien sur !


pas mal je garde dans un coin!


----------

